

A Great TypeScript IDE: Atom - basarat
https://atom.io/packages/atom-typescript

======
basarat
We've been spending quite a lot of time working on this in the past month with
very good reviews both from the TypeScript team and in general. Thought I'd
open it up to review. Please leave your feedback on what you would like to see
next.

